# what to do?



## gmaxed (Jun 14, 2014)

hello all, it's been awhile since I've been on I've been busy at work, anyway I'm trying to deside if I should try to fix my clausing or buy a monarch lathe that I've found and partout the clausing. The reasen is a lot of the gears are tornup and I can't find replacements so I tried to make new ones but it made things worse. Any advice?


----------



## shocktower (Jun 23, 2014)

What model Clausing ???


----------



## gmaxed (Jun 25, 2014)

a model 5914.


----------

